# So, who here loves the Sega Saturn and/or misses it?



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

I was playing around with some Sega Saturn emulators yesterday since I have a few games for it. The console I had is long gone. I have some cool games though that I'd love to play again, like Crusader: No Remorse, Sonic 3D Blast, Panzer Dragoon, or Bug Too! to name a few that I can remember. 

So, who has one? 

Also, who has had luck with emulators?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to own one. 

I loved playing Marvel Super Heroes Vs. Street Fighter on it. I was fucking unstoppable at that game.


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 21, 2008)

I really wanted to like the Saturn. But some of the games really had a half-baked feel to them, compared to what was coming out on the PSX and N64. But I did put a lot of hours on Panzer Dragoon, Daytona USA, and VF2.

What I REALLY miss is the Dreamcast.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

The Dreamcast was sweet, but luckily many of those games where ported to the Gamecube when it the DC went under.

I never really "got" the playstation personally, but I have owned a PS1 and a PS2. It's memories of the N64 and certain Saturn games that I miss though. Although the PS1 had loads of platformer goodness.

I demand platformers!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 21, 2008)

I never had a Saturn, but I was a sega fanboy when everyone else was into nintendo, I wanted one though. Also it was one of the first consoles to _really_ do 3D.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like the 3DO holds that position, but I guess that depends on what you consider 3D, since the SNES got very close.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 21, 2008)

I currently HAVE a Saturn.

But I only have Magic Knight Rayearth and no other games for it. 

Anybody know the cheat code for the lesbian sex scene?


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate the Saturn, but that's mainly because very few of the awesome Saturn-exclusive games have been ported to other consoles and are thus really bloody expensive Shining Force 3, Radiant Silvergun, Panzr Dragoon Saga, all doomed to obscurity. I can't think of a single good Dreamcast game that hasn't been ported/remade, though, which is a plus. 

Platformers, eh? Try Tempo, the Clockwork Knight games and Burning Rangers. The Saturn also got Megaman X3/4 and a superior version of Megaman 8, if they're your thing.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

Are all of those games Saturn games? (I assume so, but I hate assumptions). Megaman isn't my thing, I've only played the originals for the NES and I hated them


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Are all of those games Saturn games? (I assume so, but I hate assumptions). Megaman isn't my thing, I've only played the originals for the NES and I hated them



Yep, all Saturn games. I'm not sure if Saturn emulators can yet handle Burning Rangers, but the other two should work well enough.

As for Megaman, it took me a long time to get into them as I thought they were too straightforward and basic, but I really dig the original series now. There are a bajillion different series of Megaman games, the X ones have some dodgy post-apocalyptic storyline and are more Metroidvania-ish, so you might like them more than the original series.

In case you haven't seen it, here's some early footage of the Dreamcast game Shenmue running on Saturn, crazy.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll have to check out that footage when I get home, I knew that Shenmue was originally for the Saturn so this is quite interesting to me


----------



## silentrage (Nov 21, 2008)

It's one of my favorite systems of all time.
Guardian heroes fucking rules on it!

My friend went to korea and picked up a mint one for $35, and he says there's a lot of 'em there. Plus it's the sleek white japanese version, not the crap black one.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Looks like the 3DO holds that position, but I guess that depends on what you consider 3D, since the SNES got very close.


 
Okay, so I was wrong. I didn't know about the 3DO until oyu mentioned it here. Also by 3D I mean polygons with the baility to do adjustable camera angles, not like (early)racing games, or Doom, or the fixed perspective of StarCraft or Sonic 3D blast. Not saying these games are bad, just that they aren't 3D in the "simlar-to-the-world-around-us" sense.

Also don't bring up that it's displayed on a flat(or relatively so) screen.



The Atomic Ass said:


> Anybody know the cheat code for the lesbian sex scene?


 
  

Lesbian sex scenes are fucking metal!! 




Hey DDDorian, what's better about Megaman 8 on the Saturn? I have and love the PS1 version, so I'm wondering what's up with the Saturn one.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know if the 3DO did true 3D in that sense, as I haven't had the pleasure to play one, but it seems like it could have done that.


----------



## sami (Nov 24, 2008)

Proud Saturn owner here!! I've got the Pro Action Replay cart and an ST Key.

I currently have:
DAYTONNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! *stabs self*
Street Fighter Collection (Super and Alpha 1,2, & Gold)
Street Figher Alpha 3 (JP)
Shinobi
Salamander (JP)
Thunder Force V (fucking LOVE that series)
Mortal Kombat 2 and 3
Myst
Shanghai
Puzzle Bobble
about 10 without boxes that I got from a pawn shop for $5 (can't remember the names)


man I would have to look when I get home tonight. I have several more.

I used to have all 3 Panzer Dragoons plus the soundtrack to Saga. I needed money for guitar equipment, so I ebay'd all 3 plus the soundtrack for $250.

...to this day, I'm kicking myself for selling Panzer Dragoon Saga.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 24, 2008)

All_&#165;our_Bass;1282737 said:


> Hey DDDorian, what's better about Megaman 8 on the Saturn? I have and love the PS1 version, so I'm wondering what's up with the Saturn one.



The most notable difference is that you get to fight Cut Man and Wood Man from Megaman 8 as mini-bosses towards the end of the game. Other than that there's more special effects and a couple of the music tracks are extended or entirely different. There's also a menu that with a sound test, a bunch of fan art and a cutscene gallery. Nothing hugely different, but it's definitely the better of the two versions.




sami said:


> DAYTONNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! *stabs self*
> Thunder Force V (fucking LOVE that series)



Haha, GAMEOVERYEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! The Daytna soundtrack > all There's a youtube clip out there of that guy doing a vocal version of Ryu's theme from Streeght Fighter, it's hilarious.

Did you know that Thunder Force VI came out a few weeks ago for the PS2? It's Japanese, so you'll have to import it and hace access to a PS2 that can play it, but you won't be disappointed


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 24, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> The most notable difference is that you get to fight Cut Man and Wood Man from Megaman 8 as mini-bosses towards the end of the game. Other than that there's more special effects and a couple of the music tracks are extended or entirely different. There's also a menu that with a sound test, a bunch of fan art and a cutscene gallery. Nothing hugely different, but it's definitely the better of the two versions.


 
DO WANT. 
I need emu. NOW.


----------



## sami (Nov 24, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Haha, GAMEOVERYEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! The Daytna soundtrack > all There's a youtube clip out there of that guy doing a vocal version of Ryu's theme from Streeght Fighter, it's hilarious.
> 
> Did you know that Thunder Force VI came out a few weeks ago for the PS2? It's Japanese, so you'll have to import it and hace access to a PS2 that can play it, but you won't be disappointed




LMFAO!!!!   !!! First time I ever played Daytona, I thought they messed up the soundtrack because I also thought he was singing "game ovaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!"

TF4?? As in "Lightening" Force??? No way!! I'm gonna have to check this out!


Oh yeah, now that I'm sitting at home, about 7 feet away, I can see:
Virtual On
Last Bronx

and the bundle from the pawn shop:
Hexen
Virtua Cop
Battle Arena Toshiden Remix
Alien Trilogy
Virtua Fighter 2
MK 2
Ultimate MK3
Cyberia

Also, that JP import is "Salamander Deluxe Plus Pack."


btw SHENMUE FUCKING RULES!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 25, 2008)

All Saturn emulators suck 


Also, I just watched that Shenmue footage, holy shit that is amazing for that time.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 25, 2008)

A few more clips... first off, for those who haven't experienced Daytona:

YouTube - GAME OVER YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! 2

A Thunder Force VI trailer for sami:

YouTube - Thunder Force VI PS2 Gameplay

SEGATA SANSHIRO, MOTHERFUCKERS!

YouTube - Segata Sanshiro TV commercial


----------



## sami (Nov 25, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> A few more clips... first off, for those who haven't experienced Daytona:
> 
> YouTube - GAME OVER YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! 2



LMFAO!!!! I had to watch the other one with that guy's odd face



DDDorian said:


> A Thunder Force VI trailer for sami:
> 
> YouTube - Thunder Force VI PS2 Gameplay



OMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFGOMFG



DDDorian said:


> SEGATA SANSHIRO, MOTHERFUCKERS!
> 
> YouTube - Segata Sanshiro TV commercial



friggin EPIC! hahahahahaha!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just secured another Saturn!  It seems like it's in good condition, but they didn't have the a/v cable for it, so I bought one from eBay. In the meantime I'm playing Master System 

I bought some games too, I got Bug! for the Saturn (I already have Bug Too!) and Sonic CD and a memory card for the Sega CD. 

Ahhh fun awaits!

[action=Zepp88] returns to playing Ys The Vanished Omens[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2008)

*doublepost*


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice work!

Is that the Master System Ys or the Saturn one? If it's the Master System one, you might be interested to know that it was remade for the TG16 along with the second game as Ys 1&2 and is available on the Wii's Virtual Console. Graphics are better, and the soundtrack is CD-quality. Anyway, Europe got almost three times as many Master System games as the US, so if you decide to start collecting those you might wanna keep that in mind


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's the Master System Ys  I'll check out the TG16 version, I never had one of those systems, did the gameplay change any?

I go through it in phases, we have a shop here that I'm gonna raid tomorrow maybe and get the rest of the Master System or Genesis stuff there. My challenge is finding everything boxed, which luckily is pretty easy with Sega.

I have a Master System II, they didn't have region lockout did they?


EDIT:

Also, WTF at the first boss in Ys, I've hit him once so far.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 2, 2008)

Yup, gameplay's the same, although some of the levels are mirrored horizontally from the original for no real reason.

Yeah, SMS stuff is all region-free and the carts are all the same shape, so PAL/Japanese stuff should work fine. Some of the PAL-exclusive games will run a bit quicker than they should, but if you've never played them at 50hz it won't really matter.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2008)

Coolness.

I still haven't gotten past that boss in Ys, trying to level up a bit.


----------



## sami (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh man, Sega Master System! That was my first console that solely belonged to me! It came with Hang-on/Safari Hunt.

Then one day, I bought Space Harrier. In the history of me playing video games, I don't think I ever spent more hours on a game.... Ahh how I miss 7th grade (dating myself here)...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2008)

Space Harrier is quite a fun game, I really need to get that one for the Master System for the authentic-ness 

It's weird that you had a Master System, have you lived in Texas all of your life? I never knew anybody around here with a Master System, since they weren't as popular in the states. I knew someone with a Sega CD and someone with a Jaguar, but I had no idea the Master System existed until I was doing nerd research. I got one about a year ago.

I'm finding Ys pretty fun, but it seems like there is a lot of "grinding" in this game.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Damnit.....eBay is dangerous, it's too easy to find complete Master System games...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Fuckkkkkkkkkk, I was messing around with the guts of my Power Base Converter and ended up erasing my game on Ys....don't ask how.

This thread is now a narrative.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2008)

Fell in love with Virtua Cop and Panzer Dragoon.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Virtua Cop is win, mannn I haven't played that game in ages.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2008)

*Yabause FTW!
*


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have actually had zero luck with Saturn emulators.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 3, 2008)

You can get the PC ports of Virtua Cop 1 and 2 for a couple of bucks each on Ebay, if you don't mind using the mouse rather than a lightgun.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Eh, I'd rather play it on the Saturn


----------



## sami (Dec 4, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Space Harrier is quite a fun game, I really need to get that one for the Master System for the authentic-ness
> 
> It's weird that you had a Master System, have you lived in Texas all of your life? I never knew anybody around here with a Master System, since they weren't as popular in the states. I knew someone with a Sega CD and someone with a Jaguar, but I had no idea the Master System existed until I was doing nerd research. I got one about a year ago.
> 
> I'm finding Ys pretty fun, but it seems like there is a lot of "grinding" in this game.



I can't remember what year it was (1987,88,89), but it was on my birthday. My mom took me to buy an NES at the mall but they were all sold out.

I looked around and saw that they only had Master System's so I told my mom to get me one. I only knew like 1-2 other people who had one so borrowing games was really limited.

Black Belt (aka Fist of the North Star in JP) and The Ninja were awesome games!!

Also my love for space shooters started with Astro Warrior!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 4, 2008)

That's funny, you got the SMS because it was the only thing available


----------



## sami (Dec 4, 2008)

and how it turned me into a sega fanboi from hell...if you couldn't tell from this thread already


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 4, 2008)

Same thing with me, the first console that was "mine" was a Genesis, I had an NES as well, but that was like the family console.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 4, 2008)

I loved my Saturn, great memories. A lot of cool imported games I got. Some of my favorites off the top of my head: Rayman, Astal, Guardian Heroes, Marvel Vs Capcom, Galactic Attack, some other random japanese vertical shooter im forgetting the name of now, Shinobi (a game so bad it was great), Virtua Fighter I/II, Virtua Cop, Panzer Dragoon... good times 

I wish they could come out with HD versions of those to download on XBOX Live etc like they did with Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been nuts with collecting this week, and I have some very cool things on the way. Today I got Bug!, Sonic CD, and a Sega CD memory cart in the mail. I can't wait to play them!

The first time I played Rayman was on the Atari Jaguar  later I had Rayman for the Dreamcast, but I never played the Saturn version. 

The Shinobi for Saturn was bad??


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I've been nuts with collecting this week, and I have some very cool things on the way. Today I got Bug!, Sonic CD, and a Sega CD memory cart in the mail. I can't wait to play them!
> 
> The first time I played Rayman was on the Atari Jaguar  later I had Rayman for the Dreamcast, but I never played the Saturn version.
> 
> The Shinobi for Saturn was bad??



Yeah it was called Shinobi Legions. It was pretty stupid. It was loaded with cheesy but hilarious FMV sequences, and for REASONS UNKNOWN some levels had dinosaurs, despite no explanation in the story line 

Rayman on PSX/Saturn was by far the best, in fact IMO one of the best games ever made. Easily my favorite platformer. Dreamcast had Rayman 2 and 3 if I recall, not the original. Good games too but not the same.

I had the Atari Jaguar Rayman too and it was pretty weak compared to the PSX/Saturn unfortunately. It's good to see I wasn't the only person who had a Jaguar though. Tempest 2000, Iron Soldier, Kasumi Ninja, Wolfenstein 3D = 

I was rockin' the 3D0 as well. Some great games on that system too 

As for Sega CD, all I have to say is: Eternal Champions CD > * The Pittfall CD game was pretty epic too, and Sonic of course. LOL remember how shitty Mortal Kombat CD was? When Shang Tsung would morph it would have to stop and load for 5 seconds right in the middle of a fight 

Good times


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Damn you had a Jaguar AND a 3DO? I've always wanted a Jaguar, my neighbor had one so I was able to play it there. I'll definitely be looking for Rayman for the Saturn.

God damn FMV games! Most my of my SegaCD games are FMV, the only ones remotely playable that I have are Monkey Island and SonicCD  Although, I think I'm going to get Corpse Killer for the 32X/CD


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Damn you had a Jaguar AND a 3DO? I've always wanted a Jaguar, my neighbor had one so I was able to play it there. I'll definitely be looking for Rayman for the Saturn.
> 
> God damn FMV games! Most my of my SegaCD games are FMV, the only ones remotely playable that I have are Monkey Island and SonicCD  Although, I think I'm going to get Corpse Killer for the 32X/CD



Yeah I still have them actually. Monkey Island and Sonic CD are excellent. Chekc out Pitfall: The Mayan Adventure CD, Final Fight CD, and like I said Eternal Champions: Challenge From The Dark Side


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I never had a SegaCD when I was younger, but I picked one up about a year ago, and I have been too busy with gear purchases to start collecting (I always HAVE to find games complete, with case and if possible the manual, etc).


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I never had a SegaCD when I was younger, but I picked one up about a year ago, and I have been too busy with gear purchases to start collecting (I always HAVE to find games complete, with case and if possible the manual, etc).



Cool man, congrats on all that. I thought about collecting, but realized it would be too costly and time consuming, so I went the ROM/ISO route instead. But I agree it's much more fun to have the physical game with the box, etc. Maybe someday when I'm not barely scraping by


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

You'd be surprised, with a lot of the Sega stuff it's pretty cheap, unless you want to find factory sealed games, which I don't, I want to play them 

It onlys gets expensive with super rare stuff, like sealed NES games that will cost in the hundreds.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 5, 2008)

The other thing is with HD TVs, I can't be bothered with shitty RF/AV cables anymore. I need full HD goodness or I won't bother. That's why I'm hoping they'll come out with HD versions like they'e been doing for some games on XBox Live, etc.

For older cart based systems or even stuff like Sega CD, I'm cool with the roms/cd images for now


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Playing Master System on a 32" widescreen HDTV is hillarious. The system doesn't even know what to do with that aspect ratio, so you actually have this odd border around all the games. It's always a color to suit the game too, sort of like all of the games have a "background" color set by the programmers. 

All my stuff is AV though, I won't touch an RF box, icky.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 5, 2008)

The CD version of Mortal Kombat is actually sought-after by some MK diehards because it was the only release of the arcade sountrack on CD. I personally paid $5 for my copy way back when and felt totally cheated 

The CD version of Eternal Champions was so much better than the cart version too, I never did work out how to trigger 90&#37; of the finishing moves though. At least I didn't have to use that stupid Activator thing.

Games I'd recommend aside from the ones already mentioned are Shining Force CD, both Lunar games, Vay, the Ecco ports, the Earthworm Jim port and Heart Of The Alien which is a remake of Another World that includes a sequel. Out of all of those games, Vay is the only one that hasn't had another release in some form, bu they're worth picking up anyway.

There's a Taiwanese guy who's been translating unlicensed Asian games and giving them proper releases who just released a game called Legend Of Wukong if you're interested, as well as a game called Beggar Prince a few years back. They're both pretty standard 16-bit RPGs, but hey, they're new.

EDIT: oh yeah, some hacker types totally tore apart the original Sonic game and made this hack, which you can burn to CD and play on actual hardware if you're so inclined. Added a bunch of characters, all-new levels, graphics, moves, music, even a new boss. The the team making it went through some internet drama and stopped working on it before they could really start adding CD-specific features, but even so, it's crazy what they managed to pull off without source code. Just discovered this and I'm really digging it.



zimbloth said:


> The other thing is with HD TVs, I can't be bothered with shitty RF/AV cables anymore. I need full HD goodness or I won't bother. That's why I'm hoping they'll come out with HD versions like they'e been doing for some games on XBox Live, etc.
> 
> For older cart based systems or even stuff like Sega CD, I'm cool with the roms/cd images for now



You can pick up composite cables for the Megadrive for <10AUD, but they won't make much of a difference on an HDTV, really. I'm not sure if you're talking about the recent HD remake of SF2 or the port they put out a couple of years back but the old version is basically just the ROM played through an emulator with a filter, which you can do on any old PC. Either way, you might wanna grab this when it's released


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow! I'll have to get those games, just becuase it's such a cool idea. Do you have any of them? Do they come in the classic Genesis boxes and cartridges?


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 5, 2008)

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Wow! I'll have to get those games, just becuase it's such a cool idea. Do you have any of them? Do they come in the classic Genesis boxes and cartridges?



Yeah, the packaging is all authentic, with full-colour manuals and everything. I did grab the first run of Beggar Prince and to be honest it had more than one game-killing bug that made it impossible to progress. It took until the current run for the guy behind the release to finally fix all the bugs present and he did offer to replace my copy of the game, but I'm still wary of picking up Legend Of Wukong for now.

There's also a 100% new game in development called Pier Solar but every time it seems to be close to release they lose one of their team members and have to restart from scracth, so I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for that one.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Is there a link to that Sonic hack?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, the packaging is all authentic, with full-colour manuals and everything. I did grab the first run of Beggar Prince and to be honest it had more than one game-killing bug that made it impossible to progress. It took until the current run for the guy behind the release to finally fix all the bugs present and he did offer to replace my copy of the game, but I'm still wary of picking up Legend Of Wukong for now.
> 
> There's also a 100% new game in development called Pier Solar but every time it seems to be close to release they lose one of their team members and have to restart from scracth, so I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for that one.



Hmmm, maybe it's a good idea to get on talking terms with the guy before I buy one of the games. If Beggar Prince is bug free I may pick that one up first.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Is there a link to that Sonic hack?



Went up and edited my post


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome 

EDIT:

Man, that looks way too awesome, I need to check that out. it would be really cool if they make box art for it and a CD label for it so you could print the box art or lightscribe the CD to make it like an authentic game. 

It's cool to see how active the community is, it would be nuts if a team out there started developing for the Saturn, and utilized both processors to full effect.


----------



## sami (Dec 5, 2008)

oh man, too many posts to respond to :headasplodes:

Did someone say Jaguar?

As for the SMS, I found the easter egg myself accidentally, the hidden snail game. If you turn it on without a cart, you get a message on the screen that basically says "put in a game and enjoy!" 

Well, if you hold up and press I and II, you get an old school snail-in-a-maze game. Try it Zepp and see if it has it programmed into it


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

sami said:


> oh man, too many posts to respond to :headasplodes:
> 
> Did someone say Jaguar?
> 
> ...



I have the SMS version 2 which has Alex Kidd in Miracle World built it. You simply turn on the SMS without a cart inside and the game loads.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

ibznorange said:


>


----------



## sami (Dec 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I have the SMS version 2 which has Alex Kidd in Miracle World built it. You simply turn on the SMS without a cart inside and the game loads.


 
oh man, I didn't know they made sega's like that! you lucked out!

I used to do the "pull the cart out and back in while the console was on" and it'd be like a ghetto game genie 



Zepp88 said:


> ibznorange said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've never heard of that trick 

SMS 1:






SMS 2:





MARK III (Japanese SMS)


----------



## sami (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh man, I was at a pawn shop 12 years ago. There was a DVD player that had a genesis built-into it. I think it was Phillips. The cart slot was on the bottom right.

I also think they made a handheld Mark III. I wondered what was built into that?


Yeah, I also did the cart trick on Genesis games too. On Black Belt (SMS) and Space Harrier II (Gen) it would give you a lot of extra lives.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Handheld Mark III would be a Game Gear. 

DVD Player with a Genesis....hmm interesting, there were a lot of weird things like that. A Genesis in a PC, a Genesis in an Aiwa CD Player, etc.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 6, 2008)

i tried some saturn emulators too, and one of them ran panzer dragoon alright, but i couldn't get any joystick plugins to work...


----------



## sami (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah, i dont' think there'll ever be a good saturn emulator. If you can get a real one modded or learn the swap trick, you can get saturn games off usenet.

Hmm, I thought I saw something different than this, but here's info about the Mark III handheld:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Master_System#Brazil


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 6, 2008)

This was always the best cart glitch:

YouTube - Sonic 3D Select Stage 2 / 2


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 7, 2008)

sami said:


> yeah, i dont' think there'll ever be a good saturn emulator. If you can get a real one modded or learn the swap trick, you can get saturn games off usenet.
> 
> Hmm, I thought I saw something different than this, but here's info about the Mark III handheld:
> Sega Master System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ahhh yes. TecToy has made a ton of different Master Systems.

Has anyone here seen the dude who built a Neptune? I want to build one now!


----------



## sami (Dec 7, 2008)

Neptune? Sounds familiar but don't think I've ever heard of it.

Here's what I want:


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 10, 2008)

I love my SEGA Saturn and my Dreamcast. The Dreamcast had some quality games such as Sonic Adventure, Lodoss War, Shenmue and Evolution the World of Sacred Device and on Saturn, Virtua Fighter and Story of Thor.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hell yeah man, I really miss my Dreamcast.


New score: New in box Saturn 3D Control Pad


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 10, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Ahhh yes. TecToy has made a ton of different Master Systems.
> 
> Has anyone here seen the dude who built a Neptune? I want to build one now!



Yay for Techtoy, they are the reason that I can buy GameGear games from my local pound shop!!!!

They also brought out a pink master system some years ago too called the master system girl.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tec Toy is awesome dude, they never used those cardboard boxes. Even Game Gear games came in the nice plastic Master System boxes.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 10, 2008)

Since this has become an all-purpose Sega thread, check out the music that plays in the new Sonic game when you finish a level with an E rank


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 10, 2008)

Borked. "No longer exists"


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 10, 2008)

Works fine for me. How about this?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll check it tomorrow, it's saying they're doing a maintenance right now. I suppose they're just doing certain regions at a time.


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Since this has become an all-purpose Sega thread, check out the music that plays in the new Sonic game when you finish a level with an E rank



lolol, i'm sure i'll be hearing that often. Sonic Heroes was challenging and I just rushed to get to the end as fast as possible.


----------



## Korngod (Dec 12, 2008)

to be honest, the only saturn game i played was daytona... i love the arcade version when you get like 10 people racing


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 12, 2008)

Korngod said:


> to be honest, the only saturn game i played was daytona... i love the arcade version when you get like 10 people racing



I have a Saturn Racing game called Manx TT Superbike, it's really rubbish because it only has about 4 courses, but it's very addictive!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Golden Axe: The Duel

Hard game, or hardest game?


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Golden Axe: The Duel
> 
> Hard game, or hardest game?



Hard game, the hardest game I've played is the SNES Mortal Kombat, I can't get past the 4th level even on easy mode.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 12, 2008)

I haven't played a Mortal Kombat game in forever, I think the last one I played was Sub Zero for the N64.

I suck eggs at Golden Axe though.


----------



## sami (Dec 13, 2008)

I LOVE the music from the first original Golden Axe. I wanna make a metal version of some of the songs but just haven't gotten around.

Hardest game I've ever played was Battle Squadron.. fucking too hard of a shmup game. I love shmups and Genesis had the most epic ones!


----------



## Korngod (Dec 27, 2008)

just picked up a saturn with the system, one controller, and just the power cord for 9 bucks at a flea market. now i just need to get some games and a video cord. hopefully it works, i plugged it into the wall and the green light comes on and the red light just keeps blinking so im not sure if it will or not.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 27, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> The Daytna soundtrack > all



Lies. 

Everyone knows Screamer 2's soundtrack is > all.



PROOF.

Yeah, so the video is a bunch of stills, but it's the music that's awesome.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 28, 2008)

Korngod said:


> just picked up a saturn with the system, one controller, and just the power cord for 9 bucks at a flea market. now i just need to get some games and a video cord. hopefully it works, i plugged it into the wall and the green light comes on and the red light just keeps blinking so im not sure if it will or not.





www.estarland.com

or
eBay

You can find what you need.


----------



## Korngod (Dec 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> www.estarland.com
> 
> or
> eBay
> ...



sweet thanks, thats the cheapest ive seen the AV cable for.


----------



## sami (Dec 28, 2008)

Panzer Dragoon had some of the best music on Saturn, especially the boss of Part 2 and the battle songs of Saga.

I shoulda NEVER sold my Panzer Dragoon Saga OST CD.... 


If I EVER quit playing in bands, first thing on my list is Saga again. bahhhhhh


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 2, 2009)

Also good music for racing games: Covenant.


----------

